# Can 13 day old chicks be put in an Outdoor hutch ?



## LindaR (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a nice big hutch open on 2 sides. Our weather is 91 today & is to be 83 to 88 the rest of the week. This is Missouri & thunderstorms Fri thru Sat. The night temp is to be 60 to 69. I have 14/13 day old chicks & their wings are feathered, but are still small. I have them in a good size storage container & turned off the light today. Would I be wrong to put them in this hutch ? I can cover the floor & use a Bulb at night or bring them in at night. What should I do ?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I am sure they will be fine. They have each other if it gets cool . How about some pictures?!!!!


----------



## LindaR (Aug 20, 2012)

I did go ahead & put them in the hutch. It is huge compared to what they were in ! It is very humid & windy
so I put a piece of plywood on the side & a partial cover on the left front. Also hung a 75 wt lamp & their 
feeder. I have 9 Blue Laced Red Wyandotte straight run, 2 Columbian Wyandotte pullets & 4 Golden Laced 
Wyandotte, 2 pullet's, 1 Roo & ? Will take some pictures tomorrow. I have pictures of the chicks on here, but
don't know where ! I can't find my way around very easily. Would I post the pics here ??? Thanks


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes, you can post them here!


----------



## LindaR (Aug 20, 2012)

This is the 15 Wyandotte chicks in this hutch ! They look pretty comfy ! I have a piece of plywood
that I put up at night time & also a light ! I sure hope their color improves ! If they look anything like 
some that I googled, I will be very happy ! They are from Murray McMurray Hatchery in Iowa. I believe I
read that MCM got their breeding stock of Blue Laced Red Wyandotte's from a fellow before he quit !
I also read that they are slower to mature.

http://www.chickenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9383&stc=1&d=1371160416
http://www.chickenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9384&stc=1&d=1371160416
http://www.chickenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9385&stc=1&d=1371160416
http://www.chickenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9386&stc=1&d=1371160416
http://www.chickenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9387&stc=1&d=1371160416


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

They look pretty happy to me! And soooo cute!


----------



## LindaR (Aug 20, 2012)

Last night they were all spread out, sleeping ! It is so funny to see something this little scratch in the shavings, preen their feathers,
give a jump & run flapping their wings. All things the big chickens do! 4 of the group had weak legs & I had to bind one leg to the other
with sticky vet wrap. You leave just enough to allow them to walk. This really works & they are fine now. I lost only one chick ! It is
starting to rain so I put a board up & turned their light on ! Thanks


----------



## LindaR (Aug 20, 2012)

http://www.google.com/search?q=blue...wHX2ICQDg&sqi=2&ved=0CCoQsAQ&biw=1360&bih=667

This is what I hope my chicks look like !!!


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

That's Winona and she's 3-4 weeks


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

fowlmouthgirls said:


> That's Winona and she's 3-4 weeks


Maybe ours are related! Lol


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

They will be fine as long as they dont get wet. Just remember a cold chick is a dead chick. If it storms and they get wet, they get cold. I would put a tarp over the hutch when it rains and give them a heat source during the rain so they dont get chilled.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hmm, I have a blrw that is 2.5 weeks old and looks gigantic compared to yours. Her coloring is different too. I wonder if I have been taken and got something else ?


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

That's cool that you guys can put them out that early see we're I'm from the temp can drop so sudden that I just don't want to chance it i would be very upset if I lost them. We're r u guys all from I live on vancouver island B.C Canada the rainy land lol


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

hennypenny68 said:


> That's cool that you guys can put them out that early see we're I'm from the temp can drop so sudden that I just don't want to chance it i would be very upset if I lost them. We're r u guys all from I live on vancouver island B.C Canada the rainy land lol


I'm from Fernie. It's way too cold at night here too to set them out until they are much older. We can get snow in August so it's much trickier. I'll have chickens in my spare room for who knows how long!


----------

